# Oregon ER Nurse Strangles Intruder With Bare Hands



## syscom3 (Sep 9, 2006)

Oregon ER Nurse Strangles Intruder With Bare Hands
Friday, September 08, 2006

PORTLAND, Ore. — A nurse returning from work discovered an intruder armed with a hammer in her home and strangled him with her bare hands, police said.

Susan Kuhnhausen, 51, ran to a neighbor's house after the confrontation Wednesday night. Police found the body of Edward Dalton Haffey, 59, a convicted felon with a long police record.

Officer Katherine Kent said homicide detectives have determined that Kuhnhausen killed Haffey in self-defense. She said a prosecutor is investigating but that the case is not expected to go to a grand jury.

Police said there was no obvious sign of forced entry at the house when Kuhnhausen, an emergency room nurse at Providence Portland Medical Center, got home from work shortly after 6 p.m.

Under Oregon law people can use reasonable deadly force when defending themselves against an intruder or burglar in their homes. Kuhnhausen was treated and released for minor injuries at Providence.

Haffey, about 5-foot-9 and 180 pounds, had convictions including conspiracy to commit aggravated murder, robbery, drug charges and possession of burglary tools. Neighbors said Kuhnhausen's size — 5-foot-7 and 260 pounds — may have given her an advantage.

"Everyone that I've talked to says 'Hurray for Susan,' said neighbor Annie Warnock, who called 911. "You didn't need to calm her. She's an emergency room nurse. She's used to dealing with crisis."



> Kuhnhausen's size — 5-foot-7 and 260 pounds — may have given her an advantage.



What did she do afterwards, eat him? hehehehehehe


FOXNews.com - Oregon ER Nurse Strangles Intruder With Bare Hands - Crime | Murder | Illegal Drugs | Missing Kids | Illegal Aliens


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 9, 2006)

I read this earlier - you think she sat on him first?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm just glad to see one less scumbag in the world. Good for her!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 9, 2006)

good lord she'd be put in jail over her and the robber given a full official funeral and his family pain compensation for their great loss............


----------



## Erich (Sep 9, 2006)

yes my lovely state is a living horde of oversized women. He probably came in to take a dump and she backed into her dimly light bathroom to do the same and accidently got goosed so she thwarted his efforts on escape..........poor sucka !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2006)

Good for her. She did the world a favor by getting rid of that piece of ****!


----------



## Erich (Sep 10, 2006)

I guess there is indeed some use for fat nurse chics after all .........


----------



## Pisis (Sep 11, 2006)

Hehe


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 18, 2006)

What a loser I am. I posted the following in the wrong thread. Here is the update -

Here's a turn of events. It was in the paper today that the person she (51) choked apparently was a hired assassin. She was in the process of going thru a divorce with her 58 year old husband. The divorce was bitter apparently. Her husband hired a hitman to kill her. Apparently this skinny little dude was able to get into the house based on the estranged husband giving him the code to the alarm. He hits her on the head with a hammer and she chokes the living excrement out of him. Husband is now being held on $500k bail. I would suggest putting a suicide watch on him.

I have to say in WA state, the divorce laws are so unfairly biased against the male, that I have developed a newfound sympathy for these stories. Perhaps wrongly so, but to have your wife just willy-nilly up and say I've had enough, get out of your house and go live in a cheap apartment, leave me all the belongings, pay me for it, and don't ask me to work tends to piss people off.


----------

